

Re-evaluate founders' equity? - nickh

When founders divide a startup's equity amongst themselves, are those numbers set in stone (ignoring future dilution)?<p>I ask this because one of my co-founders has been pondering whether we founders should re-evaluate each founder's shares at regular intervals, based upon on how much work they've put in since the last re-evaluation.
======
bootdaddy
It depends on how the company is set up.

If the total stock was allocated then it may be a tax issue to change.

The best option may be to have vesting periods that can then be accelerted
based upon workload/responsibilities.

The other option may be to "contribute" stock into new corp or LLC, but again,
looking at tax issues. I did this and it was not easy...

Or contribute assets (code etc) only (not stock) into new entity and close
down the old company.

Or issue more shares enabling a vesting period (may be simplest thing).

Definitely consult with a qualified business accountant to avoid what could be
major headaches and possible tax penalties.

